
Show HN: Meetifyr – Get your friends together - shutton
http://www.meetifyr.com/
======
tonglil
This is very similar to a Doodle, however lacks the clean / less-eye hurting
visuals.

I would still recommend Doodle if anyone is still looking for an option in
this field: [http://doodle.com/](http://doodle.com/)

~~~
eecks
Ouch. I hope when I post something to HN I get constructive criticism or even
skepticism but I would really not want commenters recommend other similar
projects or ideas.

~~~
tonglil
Sorry, I thought I provided constructive criticism.

This project has been up since 2011 (check their blog), so I thought they must
have known about Doodle already, and can solicit further feedback on why
someone may prefer another project than theirs.

Regardless, I think it is always worth mentioning competitors and related
projects, either for the creator to get ideas from or to see how they can work
to differentiate themselves.

------
brudgers
Looking at the "Get Scheduling" page, I wondered when it was going to ask for
my social media information.

That it worked by dedicated URL was not obvious because the text is small.

~~~
shutton
Fair point. The fact you don't have to log in or create an account is suppose
to be one of it's big selling points, that should be more obvious.

~~~
brudgers
Maybe 3 horizontal steps: |when|where|send this URL|

~~~
shutton
Sounds good.

------
tashoecraft
This looks like the least fun way of getting your friends together. Is this
for accountants?

------
mrdrozdov
Hasn't had any activity since 2011? Does it still work?

~~~
shutton
The blog hasn't seen any activity since then but the service is still used by
a few hundred people daily.

------
shutton
Particularly useful with the holiday season approaching and everyone's social
calendar getting busy.

------
assane101
"Warning Given URL is not allowed by the Application configuration: One or
more of the given URLs is not allowed by the App's settings. It must match the
Website URL or Canvas URL, or the domain must be a subdomain of one of the
App's domains."

------
RIMR
Isn't there a facebook app that allows you to do exactly this? Seems like it
would be best to integrate this into Social Media so that people don't have to
sign up for a new account to access events...

~~~
shutton
You don't need to sign up to use Meetifyr, it's all done via a unique url for
each meet up (in fact there's no way to sign up).

For sure there are loads of alternatives, this hopefully strips it down to the
basics. Think a semi-private, shared calendar amoungst friends.

------
kazinator
New, bumpinTU!

Arrange an imrompTU, accurately-timed meeting at arbitrary GPS coordinates,
whereby the participants will all converge and crash into each other due to
staring down at their mobile devices.

------
faizmokhtar
I've got 503: Over Quota error message.

~~~
shutton
Oops, should be ok now.

------
kdamken
Oh lord that design.

If you're thinking of building an app, for the love of god spend the money on
a designer. It will help make you look like less of a joke.

~~~
shutton
Ironically when this site was built in 2011 a designer was used
[http://99designs.co.uk/web-design/contests/fast-growing-
web-...](http://99designs.co.uk/web-design/contests/fast-growing-web-startup-
requires-fun-redesign-62044)

Let's just say it's not aged well.

~~~
shutton
You can see how the 'design' evolved here
[http://blog.meetifyr.com/2010/11/evolution-of-web-
app.html](http://blog.meetifyr.com/2010/11/evolution-of-web-app.html)

